# Owen's first b-day party pics & surprise pic!



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Our little Owen just turned one and he and Obi had a very happy celebration/play date with Mieka and Gustave (Aastha aka eiksaa). 

Owen is just one of the happiest pups. We love him SO much! I can't believe how much he's grown from when we got him at 5 months old. His tail is always wagging and his tongue is sticking out most of the time 

Here is his first pic ever at home:









These are some pics from the birthday celebration! Thanks, Aastha for having us over! We had so much fun 
































































And..... Introducing Owen's haircut!!!! I know he looks very cute with his topknot, but he was getting a lot of broken hairs because of the contant playing and head-bulldozing. This was a good time to try out a new look and we may grow it out again in the future 










Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

My goodness, Maltese paradise!! Too many fluffy, white faces :wub: Happy birthday to Mr. Owen!! I must say, I love Obi and Owen's tie and bow-tie; too cute!! Oh, and I really really like Owen's haircut. He was super cute before but I like how he and Obi can have matching "brother haircuts" now.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, sooo cute!
I love the birthday hats, and the picture of the four of them with their little pink tongues sticking out!
And Owen's haircut is adorable - his big eyes look even bigger!

Thank you for sharing photos.

Happy Birthday Owen! :celebrate - firewor


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

WOW! :w00t: FOUR fluffs all sitting still for a photo!!!! You guys are awesome 

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY OWEN!!!! :celebrate - firewor

I remember when you brought him home.... He is so adorable


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Owen!! Everyone is beautiful, and looks like they all had a good time!! I love the ties, but the Party Hats are Special!!!Owen looks great"topless" but he looks great either way!!Thanks for making me smile this afternoon!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> WOW! :w00t: FOUR fluffs all sitting still for a photo!!!! You guys are awesome
> 
> HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY OWEN!!!! :celebrate - firewor
> 
> I remember when you brought him home.... He is so adorable


Yes 4 fluffs sitting still for a picture??? Unheard of. (At my house)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That was the cutest thing EVER! Such cute dogs, loved the hats!! What's a party without hats? Love Owen (you know he is my special love!) and his new do! But it would impossible for him to not be adorable!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Owen! I enjoyed all the pictures I especially liked the one with all four smiling.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Owen! 

We loved having you and your boys over, as always. They had so much fun. 

I love love love Owen's new haircut. Too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Owen - what a sweet group of little ones.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy first birthday Owen! Marisa, what great picks of all the fluffs. What fun they must have had. Owen and Obi look so handsome and I love Owen's new haircut! :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

the 4 of them are the cutest!!!

I LOVE Owen's new haircut - he looks like a toy :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Four dogs sitting still for a photo and SMILING. Gee, Marisa, I don't know how you contain yourself...I love Owen to pieces just from pictures. I think if he were mine I would inhale him.

What wonderful photos!

*Happy first birthday, Owen...you total doll!!! It looks like you really had fun. :wub::wub::wub:*


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow those are some white beautiful fluffs! Happy b-day Owen!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Owen is just too stinking cute. Happy bday sweet boy!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday! I just love the party hats and tie. How many treats did it take to get all of them to pose


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Owen. I just love his haircut:wub:. Looks like you all had a great time celebrating.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy 1st Birthday Owen! What a fun party! All the pics are so cute!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Can not believe its one year. HAPPY BIRTHDAY OWEN.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Owen. What a great party you had to celebrate your first year. I love his new cut..looks like a puppy again.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday sweet Owen!!! Such precious photos!!! You will be handsome with or without your topknot. I always tend to like topknots. I wuv you little fella!! 🎉🎉🎂🐶😘🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't believe Owen is 1 already! Happy Birthday, little guy! He has the cutest lil' face, omg. I love him without a topknot!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Happy First Birthday Owen. You are so adorable. Love the new topknotless hair style but then again, I made Blaze topknotless about 2 years ago and never regretted it. He was always having his topknot hang in his face. He always looks neater now, even when he isn't necessarily 'neater'.

What a fantastic party - a wonderful celebration with more absolutely adorable little Maltese buddies. Just precious.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Forgot to add that I cut the front of his head short and the back longer, so he can have a faux topknot and it looks like a full fledge topknot! Kinda like a mullet; business in the front, party in the back!


Here's what that looks like; we were on a camping trip with a friend. Notice the little Japanese Chin in the back, my friend's little dog.

At this point, Blaze was tan on top, white underneath...what a dirty little boy he became from all the dry dirt!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I just love all that white fluffiness! That looks like so much fun and is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Owen, I've wished you Happy Birthday all over the internet by now so, here I go: Happy Birthday Owen! We love you so very much, thank you for brighten up our days with your smile and cute face.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am glad that Owen had a great Birthday party!!!! He is such a cutie
:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Owen! You are such an adorable doggie!

Marisa, I love all of the pictures! The tie and bow tie are so cute! The party hats are perfect! And, all four fluffs together are simply adorable! Owen, Obi, Mieka, Gustave ... they all look so happy!

And, I love Owen's haircut.

I'd say Owen had the perfect birthday party! How sweet of Aastha to help make Owen's brithday party so much fun!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Little Owen! You look very cute with your party hat and your new haircut!!! Kisses!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE OWEN!* :chili: 

Marisa,_* I LOVE Owen's new doo*_. :thumbsup: I had same problem here with Penny's TK, I lasted a couple weeks with the tangles and hair in the eyes I think before it went. I missed it, but boy was it easier grooming wise, esp when you work.:angry: I love all the pretty ties. I wish Sammie could play with your boys. He would have a ball.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Is it legal to have that much cuteness in one room? They are precious!  Happy Birthday little buddy....looks like you had a wonderful time. Love your new hairstyle too!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The birthday party looks like so much fun!! Happy birthday little Owen. :wub: I can't believe your mommy actually cut your top knot off!!!! I have a feeling it was probably your most favorite gift. :OMG!:

And Callie keeps trying to tell me she wants her topknot cut off too by doing exactly what Owen did. But I just keep using hairspray to keep those broken hairs up. :innocent:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Owen...I'm in puppy heaven! Love the haircut


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I love, love, love all these pictures!! Four of my favorite little guys, all in one place! I'm glad Owen had such a fun birthday party, Marisa. Oh...and...he looks ADORABLE with or without the top knot!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww thanks, everyone, for your sweet words! I'll have to individually respond when I get back home tomorrow!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Marisa I can't believe how time flys. Owen and Obi are so cute and what a white party. 
Great pictures!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

AWWWW My god they are so cute! Happy first Birthday little cutie!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Owen! Love all the pictures...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY OWEN! I just realized your birthday is the day before Khloee's! This will make it so easy to remember  Looks like you had a ton of fun, and you look like such a big boy with your new haircut!


----------

